# meet Sam, rottweiler X husky



## emzii (Sep 13, 2007)

this is Sam, our newest boy, playing in the snow on christmas day. we got him in november but i've not been around for ages. He's now almost 13 months old, and stands at 30in at the shoulder. He's soppy as hell  my big teddy bear!!


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Gorgeous! Lovely colouring... although admittedly I was a tad confused initially by your signature pic - thought that was him as a puppy!


----------



## gary1621 (Apr 28, 2009)

He looks amazing

I am fast becoming attracted to the rotti crosses!! 

Could you put up a couple more pics if you have some, thanks


----------



## emzii (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks to you both, he is beautiful :flrt:

this is him not long after we got him, just come back from the vets. he hated us for a short while lol











and another of him playing in the snow 










i'll try get some more, these were the only ones i could pull up for now as i'm not at home :bash:


----------



## FuzzyFurry (Dec 13, 2009)

ooooh he looks alsmot exactly like me friends rotti x husky! big soppy lumps of dogs they are


----------



## emzii (Sep 13, 2007)

they really are! the only thing that lets him down is he pulls towards other dogs. he just wants to say hello but when he gets going its very hard to stop him and he's had me over once before! (though not entirely his fault, i was going with him ok till i fell down off the edge of the path lol )


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

He's gorg!!!!!!!!!


Just seen your sig with all your pets.
Why aren't you on the Self Sufficiancy thread? You has sheep and cows and chickens! lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Gosh he's gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

he is stunning he looks so fluffy and cuddly:flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

He has the face of a bear! Gorgeous boy! Smexy man! So cute with the Victorian collar on! haha.


----------



## emzii (Sep 13, 2007)

haha thanks everyone  he really is insanely fluffy, he has a HUGE head too lol. love him to bits


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

Hes stunning!! 

Looks like a big cuddly bear :flrt:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Where the bloody hell do you live?!?!!? :lol2:

I'm so jealous of the cows  they're my favourite!!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## emzii (Sep 13, 2007)

haha middle of nowhere! sadly the animals aren't all in the same place, some are at mums, some are at dads, i've only recently moved in with my dad.

the cows are amazing, right characters, i talk to them, my mum thinks i'm mad lol


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

emzii said:


> haha middle of nowhere! sadly the animals aren't all in the same place, some are at mums, some are at dads, i've only recently moved in with my dad.
> 
> the cows are amazing, right characters, i talk to them, my mum thinks i'm mad lol


 
Scare her by painting your face with cow print and run in screaming that you have mad cow disease 

I loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove cows... highland's are my mst favourite animal in the world :flrt:


----------

